# Question about fuse box(es)



## hioki88 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello

Im working on my nissan 200sx, but i have a question:
i noticed that some B14s have 2 fuse boxes near the battery, and my car only has one. Is it normal or should i get that fuse box too?

Example pic :


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well, what options does your car have? maybe some are not there, hence, you don't need the extra fuses/relays. I'll look at mine closely and see what's there.


----------



## hioki88 (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, its an unmodified SE 96' 200sx, with cruise control, AC, no ABS


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

For one, the picture above is of an SR20VE engine dropped in who know's what! I wouldn't base anything off that picture! Find one of your actual vehicle (options and all), and compare!


----------

